# Macap M4D First proper grinder?



## Toms_Fix (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi guys, i've just purchased my first proper coffee machine a Gaggia Classic 2014 model and now looking for a grinder to accompany it. I have not yet gotten hold of the machine but i think i have found a good deal on a Macap M4D (used and hopefully around £120-160). I was wondering what people think of this grinder, from what i have read it should be a pretty good first grinder, significantly better than something like the Sage Dose Control Pro (£150).

The M4 has the following specs:



48mm flat burrs


250w motor


8.5kg weight


Regarding what i want out of a grinder:



easy to dial in


a hopper (ideally small) as i don't want to be single dosing every morning


a timer or some form of dose control


Not crazy large (counterspace)


Is there anything i should be looking out for in particular as a used grinder, my list below is what i believe i need to check:



Burrs sharp (or just replace them)


bearing in good condition (burrs not moving too much when static and no odd sounds)


Timer properly works


No damage to any threads


Anything else specifically?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Toms_Fix (Sep 10, 2019)

Ended up getting this grinder for £140 pretty happy with it, feels a lot more like a proper bit of kit compared to the grinders i could get new at a similar price! It all seems to be working fine, although a dim screen (seems to be a common problem with the Macap Grinders).

The couple did say they have never opened up the grinder for cleaning! needless to say i did a deep clean, few marks on the burrs but otherwise seems all in good condition. Looking forward to getting it all dialed in with the Gaggia Classic ! Hopefully this grinder will last me for a long while 

Grinder after some TLC:









Burrs after cleaning (i did remove the burrs to clean under them):









8 year old minging coffee before cleaning...


----------

